# Car Valuation Certificate



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Saw this advertised when I went to register my car at the weekend.

Basically for AED250, you get a written independant valuation for your car, whether you're buying or selling.

Anyone used it? Money well spent?


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

As per my knowledge the Valuation paper is needed if you need a bank loan for the car and it can be done by any RTA authorized dealer in Dubai... 
So yes if you need to buy a second hand car and need bank finance then the valuation certificate of that car would be money well spent...!!


----------

